# She had a tooth but now it's gone !!



## Miss_Bump

Yesterday I could see some of a tooth coming thru evies gum and could feel it too

Today it's gone......!?!??


----------



## WW1

I can understand why you're confused - how odd!!

The only things I can think are:

a) it was a calcium deposit on her gum (which looks like a little White bump on the gum)

or b) a bit of food stuck to her gum that looked tooth-like!!

I hope someone else has some better suggestions though!


----------



## icy1975

Lucy had a small white bump on her gums and we got all excited, until we rubbed her gums with bonjella and the white bump disapeared in our case it was probably just a bit of milk


----------



## moomoo

Sometimes they get a little blister before the real tooth comes which comes and goes... When the tooth comes through, they are super sharp!!


----------



## andbabymakes3

This happened with Holly with her first tooth. It came through a bit (you could feel the sharp bit and see the little white bit) - it was there for a day or two, and then disappeared back into the gum, only to reappear a couple of weeks later!

My dentist said it can happen, basically the tooth has a little surge and breaks through and then the other teeths movement makes the gums swell a bit, so it seems like it has disappeared.


----------



## NaturalMomma

That is normal. When baby teeth are coming in they can come up and then go back down, sometime it does that more than once, and sometimes it can do it for months at a time. ds1's first teeth were like that. They came in and then that night they were gone, did it a few times and then they stayed.


----------



## Miss_Bump

It's back now! But for how long? Lol
xx


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

This happened to my DD. She was born with a little tooth.. 2 weeks old it disappeared..Came back again at 20 weeks exactly and stayed


----------



## fifie123

Emily still has none !


----------

